# New pics page 6!!



## cutie123600 (Feb 28, 2012)

This is Maggie, she has a nice bump on her and a good udder from my perspective too.


















And this is Patches, not too sure what to say about her she's frustrating me.
















What do you think, when are they due?


----------



## dhansen (Feb 29, 2012)

My guess would be 2 weeks for Maggie and 3-4 weeks for Patches.  obviously it is just a guess.  My nigerians ALWAYS go about 143 days.  I just plan on that, but since you don't know when they were bred, plan on going a little nuts waiting!


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am! They keep acting like they will have them, but then they don't.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

I was thinking another week or two for sure. Bellies are pretty high, girly parts aren't very relaxed looking yet, udders look like they still need to plump up, but udders can change in just a few hours.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 29, 2012)

I just went out and looked at Maggie's girly parts. They look kind of puffy as opposed to yesterday when they looked kinda wrinkly.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 29, 2012)

It cracks me up the way we all struggle to find words to describe goat girlie parts.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow beautiful girls. So you have guinea pigs? I love your avatar.  Can't wait for babies!!! 2 weeks isn't too bad for me.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a guinea pig, that was Gabby. She died of old age and mom said I couldn't get anymore because it broke all of our hearts.

Maggie, is not eating, holding her tail funny and staying near the barn... What does that mean?

Now she's the only one in the barn, laying down and breathing heavily.

She's freaking me out.

Anyone have a guess on how many? I have no clue.


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 29, 2012)

Maggie has a bubble coming out now!! It's small right now but she seems determined.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Feb 29, 2012)

COOL!

that means she having a baby right? i know NOTHING about cattle/goats/apacas/ etc etc XD


----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 29, 2012)

I do believe so, one of the other goats frightened her and made her get up. After she did she peed, and then kept squatting and then not squatting and then squatting again.


----------



## elevan (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## ILuvSheep (Feb 29, 2012)

*just keep waiting waiting just keep waiting waiting just keep waiting waiting..* she sings


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## cutie123600 (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder if the baby(s) will have her cute ears....


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 1, 2012)

She had triplets!!! Two girls and a boy. One girl and one bot has her ears the other has her daddy's ears and a huge brown spot. 
 All three has black and white.

I'll get pictures tomorrow when there is better lighting and they are cleaned.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 1, 2012)

congrats can't wait for pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

Bring on the pics!


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's Maggie and the babies.







This is the little girl with her mamma's ears.






This is the little girl with daddy's ears.






And this is the little boy.






They still aren't the best photos but they sure are darned cute.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are so sweet looking!  Thanks for the baby fix!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 1, 2012)

Very cute babies.  Congratulations!


----------



## bnbfarm (Mar 1, 2012)

CUTE!


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations! You couldn't wish for better outcome!
Two girls - quick and easy kidding - !
Beautiful!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 1, 2012)

She did soooo well, it was just amazing. She had all three with in 20 minutes. They are all healthy and happy.


----------



## Chirpy (Mar 1, 2012)

Love those little ears!   Very cute babies... congrats.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 1, 2012)

just got here! CONGRATS! they are SOOOO cute!!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 1, 2012)

You just want to eat them up!


----------



## elevan (Mar 1, 2012)

Cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 2, 2012)

*steals them*


----------



## Missy (Mar 2, 2012)

Soooo adorable!!! I just want to love them up!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  Adorable babies


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats!  They are cute!


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 5, 2012)

Patches has started her labor, but the problem is she has been pushing and pushing for about an hour and nothing I mean absolutely nothing has come out.

For the first time since her last kid was born (which has been 7 months) She's letting Kaede milk again. 

What going on?? HELP!!??


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 5, 2012)

I would wash your hands really well, make sure your nails are trimmed short, no jewelry, and use a finger or two to see if you can feel anything.  BUT make sure she is really in labor.  Sometimes they can confuse you if you don't have alot of experience.


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe a baby is stuck? Or in the wrong position? I hope everything goes okay for you and your doe!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 5, 2012)

If she's truly pushing you need to wash up and go in there NOW.

A kid could be in the wrong position and holding the show up.

If it's butt first, push it in a little, grab the back legs - if they're coming facing down - gently, pulling down (not up toward you, but down toward the floor) help her guide it out.
If the back legs are aiming 'up' (like the kid is lying on it's back) pull up when she pushes. 
(The point I'm trying to make is pull in the direction the kid is aiming...)

If the kid is coming head first, without the legs, gently put the head back far enough you can get the legs and gently pull while she pushes.  Pull downward, the way the kid (should) be heading.

Good luck!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 5, 2012)

Good Luck,  let us know


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay it was a false alarm.. I went out there right after my last post and she had one out.. then I came in to tell mom cause she was freaking out like me and she had another one....after that I come back in to tell mom again and she had yet another one...

I think she's done now she hasn't had any more for about ten minutes now and the three are up and nursing.. 

She had triplet boys!! <3<3


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2012)

congrats, on the triplets.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the triplets!  Glad everything is ok!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow!  Congratulations!  Hope you don't mind all boys


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 5, 2012)

I was worrying for you just a short while ago 
and now you made me laugh! 
That was very funny:
"...I went to tell mom, and she have another..."
Congratulations! Post a pictures!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Pictures!   Pictures!  Pictures!


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll post pictures tomorrow when the lighting is better. Maggie's babies got to go out of the barn for the first time today, so Patches has it all to herself.

I don't mind all boys but she could have made the cutest one a girl and that would have been okay.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Bucks are special.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep Maggie's little buck is already being a trouble maker. He goes up to my hens, pulls a feather and then runs off. He also keeps getting away from his momma and gets lost then starts following the closest living thing around like it's his momma.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 5, 2012)

We just rescued Maggie's little girl from a 6ft hole in the basement.. We had no clue that hole was even there.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here are new pics.

This is Joey the smallest of Patches' boys.






This is Danny. The middle one of her boys.





And this the Taylor. He's the biggest. 





This is Bo, Maggie's only boy.





This is Page. Maggie's only girl with long ears.





And this is Elle. Maggie's other girl, but with small ears.





These are some random pics of all of them.
Page and Elle.




Taylor and Joey.





And this, my friends is the daddy to all six of them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 7, 2012)

Great pictures!  Love those babies!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 7, 2012)

What beautiful markings and colors all around!  Just a fun-tastic little farm yard of variety you have!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh, they are so fricken adorable. Thank you for posting. So what are you going to do with them?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 7, 2012)

You have been busy. You need to send your husband on more trips.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 7, 2012)

We are going to keep the two girls and Bo. We haven't figure out if we want to sell all three of Patches' boys or keep one..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> We are going to keep the two girls and Bo. We haven't figure out if we want to sell all three of Patches' boys or keep one..


Wow, so lucky. I would love to have Taylor and Patches. They have great coloring.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 7, 2012)

They are adorable!    I really like Taylor's coloring and the little ears on your doe


----------

